# Pls. HELP DIY... Trying to compress rear caliper piston



## e36widelip (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello folks, I'm this forum. My first attempt to change the rear break pads on my 2001 Audi A6. I can't compress the piston with a "C" clamp. Is something else that I'm missing?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Pls. HELP DIY... Trying to compress rear caliper piston (e36widelip)*

You need an Audi Caliper Tool that turns the piston while compressing it.
One example:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...Tools


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Pls. HELP DIY... Trying to compress rear caliper piston (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_You need an Audi Caliper Tool that turns the piston while compressing it.

GLS is correct
Here's some more options:
http://www.harborfreight.com/c...40732
Also this one that fits on a ratchet: http://www.justoffbase.co.uk/3...y=113 I've seen similar examples at Autozone.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## acktdi (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Pls. HELP DIY... Trying to compress rear caliper piston (e36widelip)*

Another option
http://www.metalnerd.com/cat08.htm


----------

